# P-Bass Yawn



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

New pic to share....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha, that is one hell of a yawn... I bet you'll have fun with those guys









When do we get to see the whole group?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Haha, that is one hell of a yawn... I bet you'll have fun with those guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flash shots will be required to show whole group-I'm gonna work on some group shots(if my silly Pacu will quit being a camera hog).....


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

stick your thumb in there!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> stick your thumb in there!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome shot, AK!

great photo skills!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great pic AK







are these the new bass you were talking about buying?

im looking forward to see more of these guys


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> great pic AK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sir
Yeah the new ones......Tank maitnence today-Good pics to come after tank all cleaned up......These pics were taken with dirty tank-So I put forth no effort into takeing nice pics....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the colour on those bass that gold colour looks killer


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks
Once they settle in a bit more-I'll break out the flash on them...Still a bit skiddish for that one just yet....The gold is alot brighter now....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sweet colors


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice picture







and p-bass, guess its one of those being in the right place at the right time things. By the way how fast do p-bass grow as babies? Im thinking of getting a few.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Sylar_92 said:


> Nice picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about 1 inch a month for the first year of life 
so around 12 inches in the first year


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

nice man..







I never saw that kind of fish in my life..are they aggressive,do they eat meat???adult size????thanks for sharing man...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Peacock!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lorteti hr said:


> nice man..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciated
Non aggressive for say...Loves being groups.Eat a wide vairety of foods....Basically if it fits in their mouth-it may possibly be gone ina few mins...lol
Adult size varies greatly it seems...I have seen them upward of 30 inch.....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cichla temensis (the biggest peacock bass especies) is considered by many to be the most powerful freshwater gamefish in the world... it can get over 39" and 27 lbs...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

omg that is one huge fish then..







but beautiful fish..it looks like Cherokee Indians..


----------

